# My problem with sand



## slim_deathpunch (Feb 11, 2008)

i just changed to a sand bottom and the only problem i am having is keeping the top of the sand clean of, well you know what. could anyone tell me the best way to keep it clean and clear? Thanks


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

just hold the syphon right just over the surface of the sand and suck up the waste. There is an excellent video on here, hopefully someone can post the link for you.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

In the: 
Library...
Videos...
Cleaning Sand Substrate

I don't know how to post the link either...


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

I use the siphon tube over the surface once to remove all visible waste then will actually dig the siphon into the substrate to get any thing trapped underneath out. oh yeah my sunctions not that strong and i lose sand a lot..


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

This is it. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

during the week, when i am not doing a water change, but i see **** laying on the sand, i use a turkey baster to suck out any misc. **** laying around... works great IMO.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

A strategically placed power head can help move the waste off the sand and into your filter's intake.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

alicem said:


> In the:
> Library...
> Videos...
> Cleaning Sand Substrate
> ...


When you get to "Cleaning Sand Substrate", right click on it and it will give a window of options. Select "Copy Link Location". Then in the reply box press ctrl+v and it will post the URL.

The BBCode software will automatically make it a link when you submit.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Joea said:


> When you get to "Cleaning Sand Substrate", right click on it and it will give a window of options. Select "Copy Link Location". Then in the reply box press ctrl+v and it will post the URL.
> 
> The BBCode software will automatically make it a link when you submit.


Thanks, Joe. I'll write it down so I won't forget how.
There.
Now, I'll go practice...
uh...
now, where did I put that paper?... :roll:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php

Hot dog, I did it!

Thanks again, Joe!


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I could never clean up my 125 sand so it would look good, minutes after I vacuumed there would be poop everywhere. I bought a 500gph powerhead with a sponge filter and placed the power head close to the sand. I do get a little sand in the sponge, but I just use a large plastic salad bowl I got from the dollar store to rinse it out, then put the sand back in the tank. I havent vacuumed for a long time and the sand looks great.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Installing UGJ (Undergravel Jets) really helps prevent waste from landing on your sand.

Small sample, but I haven't had any waste land on the sand since I put in the UGJ and sand two weeks ago, and I've been overfeeding to beef up these guys to go into the big tank. I have two jets running on a AC 201 and another 201 for surface agitation.

I am very impressed, the tank looks fantastic.

Still looks like this...after two weeks, except my fish love it so much they have been digging like crazy. http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=169723


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Lots of water movement and cory cats will help keep sand clean...malaysian trumpet snails can keep it looking good too.


----------



## slim_deathpunch (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help and suggestion. thanks for the link to the cleaning video, really helpful. do cory cats eat the poop as well as uneaten food?


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Lots of water movement and cory cats will help keep sand clean...malaysian trumpet snails can keep it looking good too.


How do you keep the cichlids from eating the snails?


----------

